# No Ink coming out of my epson 4880 DTG printer hepl!!



## etchy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have bought an epson 4880 direct to garment printer and am having an absolute nightmare setting it up! I have enventually got it connected with my computer and rip software but when it sends it to print I have all the motions and the printing moving but no ink comes out!! Even if i try a nozzle check i still get no ink!!! Please help


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it a new printer or is it a used one?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

etchy said:


> I have bought an epson 4880 direct to garment printer and am having an absolute nightmare setting it up! I have enventually got it connected with my computer and rip software but when it sends it to print I have all the motions and the printing moving but no ink comes out!! Even if i try a nozzle check i still get no ink!!! Please help


Hi Samanta!
We are here to help, learn and share opinions.
If you are look for help please explain in details. When you go to see doctor what do you do? Explain your sickness much as possible. Right?
We are are eager to make you cure but tell us where to start. Head, tummy or tows? You will be all right Sam. Big hugs~
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

When you do a cleaning, does ink make it's way to the Maintenance Tank?


----------



## Digital Graphiti (Nov 26, 2011)

I am having the same problem, when I do a power clean it goes in to the maintenance tank. But when I try a nozzle check I got no ink. Brand new head and capping station.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Check and re-seat the printhead ribbon cables. Check the ends to see that the metal is not folded over or burnt looking. Clean them if necessary.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> Check and re-seat the printhead ribbon cables. Check the ends to see that the metal is not folded over or burnt looking. Clean them if necessary.


The ribbon cables can be a nightmare but normally the unit will throw an error up if they don't get a full connect. This sounds like a Fuse fault on the main board.


----------



## etchy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I sent my main board back to the manufactures and it turns out one of the fuses had broken on the board so has been replaced and its on way back to me so maybe check the fuses i think it was f6


----------



## Digital Graphiti (Nov 26, 2011)

Up and running now with new head and capping station. Nozzle check shows only one of the 3 whites are printing?!?!?!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Joe, when you were waiting for new parts, did you purge the lines and dampers? If not I would do that now to make sure there is clear path from source to printhead on all channels. This is first step.


----------



## Digital Graphiti (Nov 26, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> Joe, when you were waiting for new parts, did you purge the lines and dampers? If not I would do that now to make sure there is clear path from source to printhead on all channels. This is first step.


Just did that and now have 2 whites printing. Ordered new dampers so we will see what it looks like after that.


----------



## Naushadsalih (Oct 15, 2012)

same problem on my Epson 4880 printer. Print head is moving here and there, but no printing (NO ink coming from the head). The inks are came up to print head. Even inks are come to MNT tank also.


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Check the print head cables for corrosion or damage. If everything seems good, check the fuse on the main board.


----------



## Naushadsalih (Oct 15, 2012)

Naushadsalih said:


> same problem on my Epson 4880 printer. Print head is moving here and there, but no printing (NO ink coming from the head). The inks are came up to print head. Even inks are come to MNT tank also.


I check the cabals (White Color) and also i check the F6 fuse. It's working.


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Then, if they appear fine and the fuse is not blown, the problem probably lies in a)the print head or b) the main board. Is this a new print head that you just installed? Do you have an old print head lying around that you can throw in the machine just to see if it fires?

Both fixes are expensive so you will want to do as many tests to try and nail down where the problem lies.


----------



## CPLepage (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi I have the same issue as everyone...No ink is coming out of the printer even during power cleaning the maintenance tank stays empty. I went through all the maintenance as flushing ink, washing the print head and everything seems to flow normally, no clog. Still after several power cleanings, the maintenance tank stays empty and nothing moves in the tubes. During nozzle check, there is also nothing. Also, I've notice a weird kind of mechanical abnormal noise during power cleaning. Here's a video that shows exactly what i mean https://www.dropbox.com/s/d6w68gl8zcz4w08/VID_20140425_221917.mp4
The "tick-tick-tick" wasn't there before if I remember well.

So if anyone could help me to find out exactly what could be wrong and how I can fix this, I'd be very thankful.


----------



## KnoxGraphix (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anyone found out the cause for this problem? Im having the same trouble


----------



## ozstockman (Dec 23, 2010)

I would recommend to check that your capping station is actually connected to your pump. There are two tubes that join them together. These tubes could disconnect themselves very easily. If it happens there is no vacuum created by the pump in the capping station and ink won't go through the print head. 
Since in order to confirm this problem you need to remove the whole capp/pump assembly and it is not fast and easy the best way to check is to use a syringe first. 
Just try to suck some ink through the lines by connecting the syringe to one of tubes that spits ink in the maintenance tank.(do not forget to block the second tube or use two syringes, one connected to each tube) 
If inks are coming to the syringe and you can feel the back pressure with the syringe then it is not the problem with these two tubes between the capping station and the pump. If there is no ink coming inside the syringe and no back pressure then it is very likely that these tubes between the capp station and the pump have been disconnected.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

First fill capping station with cleaning fluid. Then run your cleaning and see if the cleaning solution in vacated from the capping station. If not the capping station is clogged.


----------



## redcrayon (Dec 1, 2018)

ozstockman said:


> I would recommend to check that your capping station is actually connected to your pump. There are two tubes that join them together. These tubes could disconnect themselves very easily. If it happens there is no vacuum created by the pump in the capping station and ink won't go through the print head.
> Since in order to confirm this problem you need to remove the whole capp/pump assembly and it is not fast and easy the best way to check is to use a syringe first.
> Just try to suck some ink through the lines by connecting the syringe to one of tubes that spits ink in the maintenance tank.(do not forget to block the second tube or use two syringes, one connected to each tube)
> If inks are coming to the syringe and you can feel the back pressure with the syringe then it is not the problem with these two tubes between the capping station and the pump. If there is no ink coming inside the syringe and no back pressure then it is very likely that these tubes between the capp station and the pump have been disconnected.


4 years later and your post helped me out...
My Epson 4880 wasn't printing any ink.. checked the capping station and sure enough a hose came loose under there.. (stemming from a problem awhile ago when I fiddled with the darn thing while trying to clean to unit and it popped off.. I reattached the capping station but apparently didn't secure the hose well enough.. I learned this time around how to go in below the capping station and fix the hose..)

Thanks for you post..


----------

